# Mits DLP History, Help me Obiwan.....



## pndunlop (Sep 12, 2010)

Good Day folks;

I have a dlp history question, and this is the first HDTV forum I belonged to, back in the "spot" days, when the big topic was changing out your conversion IC's. Since then I sort of drifted away, hope you can assist an official "old guy".

Here goes: Once upon a time I was in the calibration business, at least partially. I have not calibrated a set in awhile, but still have all my stuff. Neighbor asked if I would calibrate his Mits and I said sure, gratis. (well, maybe a couple of brewskis) So over I went and could not get into the service menu for anything. I know the dlps don't have too many codes out there, I tried everything I could find. So,,,, I did some color work with perfect color, which is accessed via regular menu and set some other stuff up, but could not deal with his geometry at all. (pretty close, but not perfect). Went home to check the set out via internet, and I CAN'T FIND IT!! The owners manual states "Mitsubishi WD-53327". No hits anyplace. So I'm asking around a few forums, does anybody recall anything about this set? Yes, it's a dlp, I changed his lamp assembly out for him. Besides which the manual says it is.

I'm starting to think it was a special model for Fry's, which is where he purchased it. I have all the Mits service manuals up through chasis V26, no luck, most of the dlps use the same service codes, and this thing does not respond to it. I played moon dial for awhile via nn57, 59, and 70,,, nada. Maybe this is the first dlp Mits ever made and it does not have a service menu??? In my foggy memory I can vaguely remember the first DLP's had no geometery adjustments, other than mechanical, but several of my service manuals show some internal adjustments plus a set of internal test patterns and screens. Can anyone from this knowledged group provide some insight? Thanks a bunch for your thoughts.

p


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, a big welcome to HTS! Thanks for joining us. 

Sorry, but can't help with the Mits cal. My brother has one from about that era, but I never worked on it. You could be right about the special model.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Are you sure it is not a 52327? That would be a VK26 chassis.


----------



## pndunlop (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Leonard; All I can say is the manual has very large letters on it, so I can see them pretty easy, WD-53327, so I guess that's what it is,,, although, what's an inch or so? I'll check the V26K SM, I do think I've got that. It's the "327" part that's important. Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is on the label on the back of the set? It could be a typo on the manual. I just don't recall a 53" and I was servicing a lot of Mits in that era and went to all of their training...but then the memory is fading these days.


----------



## pndunlop (Sep 12, 2010)

Must be a misprint on the owners guide, sure enough the vk26 manual is what I needed. And right there in the pages are the darndest SM codes I've seen yet,,,, 5757,,, who woulda thought?

Thanks for digging through your memory banks!

cheers
p


----------

